# New A6 Project



## redbullgotwings (Sep 29, 2011)

Okay so i just bought an Audi A6 Quattro 2.8l and it has some issues.
it has 87k on it and its a 99. its been taken care of timing belt was done at 80k oil changed every 3k and paperwork to prove it.
PO was dirving it and all of a sudden it started sputtering and bucking, he was 10 miles from home so he just drove it and parked it and then i bought. 
the car starts and rev's to about 2k rpm and then bogs down. 

*UPDATE*: so i took my spark plugs out to test compression and this is what i found... they were covered in oil? it was on the wrench too so i think its a valve cover gasket leak. its on both cylinders 1 and 4 i havent checked any others. what do you guys think? could it be valve seals? 










here is the most recent scan 


Address 01: Engine Labels: 078-907-551-AHA.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 4D0 907 551 AH
Component and/or Version: 2.8L V6/5V MOTR AT D04
Software Coding: 06252
Work Shop Code: WSC 02325 
VCID: 6CD3C083361B
3 Faults Found:

17953 - Throttle Valve Controller: Malfunction 
P1545 - 35-00 - - 
16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 35-00 - - 
16688 - Cylinder 4: Misfire Detected 
P0304 - 35-00 - - 

Readiness: 0110 1101


so i think i need a coil pack and maybe a throttle body?
i dont know about the throttle body though i thought i would just need to do a TBA but when i went to do it, it said error. maybe thats cuz of the misfire. 

anyone's input would be great. thanks.

oh and pics


----------



## koidragon1980 (Jul 8, 2011)

i'd focus on the misfire issues 1st. could be plugs, wires and/or coils. it might be a good idea to just do them all as part of a little diy tune-up. if you can start it up and rev it to 3k, then maybe do a seafoam job for a little pcv upkeep, then follow with an oil change and the new plugs, wires and coilpack.

i'd try cleaning the throttle body and doing a TBA before replacing it. that, in conjunction with the rest of the diy tune-up might be all you need.

was the timing belt/water pump job done? if not, then you better get that done asap. it's pointless to get her running good again if the timing belt is just gonna snap and blow the internals apart. i'd recommend having the timing belt work done every 75k. VW/Audi says it can go longer, but it's the one maintenance job that should not be overlooked or postponed, as it can be very expensive to fix after failure or cause you to cut your losses and move on to another car prematurely.


----------



## redbullgotwings (Sep 29, 2011)

thats what i was gonna start with aswell. the coil pack is so freakin expensive though. 
and yes the timing belt was done at 80k with the water pump and thermostat. 
the car has been very well taken car of.


----------



## koidragon1980 (Jul 8, 2011)

wait until it's dark out and spray/mist some water over the coilpack. if you get sparks/arching, then the pack is likely the issue. since it's a good idea to change the plugs and wires anyway, you could get those and see if it helps the issue.

check the plug wells for oil too. if you're getting oil into the plug wells and fouling the plugs, then you'll need to have the valve cover gaskets replaced. it's another fairly cheap and easy diy job if it's needed. the 2.8l pcv and gaskets have a reputation of clogging and blowing out.

if you don't have one, i'd recommend investing in an upgraded/vented oil cap to help relieve excess crankcase pressures from the various pcv issues that can occur. it might help maintain the gaskets for a longer period of time.

if you ever break a pcv hose while cleaning/replacing them, i find the cheap silicone heater hose works well. i don't recommend it to those with a 1.8t, but it works for the v6 2.8l. i have no idea why the oem pcv hoses continue to be so expensive when the plastics they are made from tend to get brittle and fail far too quickly.

good luck. i don't think it should take too much time & money to get her running properly. you can probably get away with finding a passat or audi 2.8l partout if you need a coilpack at a cheaper price.


----------



## redbullgotwings (Sep 29, 2011)

i have already talked to someone about the coilpack on a part out and im looking into his wires too.
but i cant believe you mentioned the valve cover gasket cuz i just found oil all over my spark plugs and was freakin out for a second.


----------



## koidragon1980 (Jul 8, 2011)

Don't stress too much over the oil in the plug wells. It's a common thing if the inner valve cover gaskets have blown or worn out. The crappiest part of the job is getting all of the oil cleaned out of the plug wells. A new set of gaskets can be had for anywhere from $20-$50 depending on where you get them and what brand they are. I just got a set off of ebay that does both sides for $20. If they give me issues then I'll switch to a better brand. I think OEM or Victor Reinz might be the 2 brands that I see people recommend.

You'll have to move a few things out of the way (coolant tank, airbox, dipstick tube) in order to get enough room to remove the valve covers, but cleaning the mating surface, replacing the gaskets and using a small amount of gasket sealant around the gaskets is an easy job. Just try to make sure you don't disturb the gasket too much when putting the valve cover back on or you might loose a good seat. I'd also let the engine sit for 24 hours afterwards to let the sealant fully cure before starting it up and subjecting it to heat and crankcase pressures.

I'd stick with new ngk plugs (do all 6). I prefer the iridiums, but I think as long as it's ngk, it shouldn't be an issue.

I'm not sure if your throttle code is related to this, but getting the gaskets and plugs replaced will most likely fix your misfire issues. You can do the coils and wires if you prefer, but I'll bet the misfires disappear after you do the gaskets and plugs.

Get the codes cleared via vag-com and see if the throttle code or any others reappear. If so, then try moving forward with the throttle body cleaning and TBA.


----------



## redbullgotwings (Sep 29, 2011)

thank you so much for your through information it has been very helpful. 
i just bought the Victor valve cover gasket from ECS and an OEM coil from the classifieds 
i have 6 new NGK spark plugs left over from another 2.8 i was working on so those will go in. 
and i have nothing to do today since the parts will take a few days to get here so i will just clean the throttle body now. i have all the affects taken off the top of the engine. 
i did a head gasket on one of these a few months ago so i know my way around the engine bay.


----------



## koidragon1980 (Jul 8, 2011)

very cool. almost everything you're doing is what i'd do as part of an annual tune-up (except coils/wires). the parts are cheap, the diy labor is easy and it goes a long way towards keeping the engine in optimal condition. i just wish the pcv system parts were cheaper.

since you're waiting for parts, you should take the time to inspect, clean and/or replace any gunked-up pcv hoses and the suction jet/"puck" valve (depending on which you have). unless the gaskets failed due to age, a clogged pcv system is usually the culprit behind leaky valve cover gaskets. like i said before, if they crack or break, you can either get the expensive oem hoses, or use cheap heater hose found in most auto parts stores. i forget the diameter, but i removed the plastic clips from the ends of the oem hose and used it to help find a diameter that best fit it. the oem ends/clips inserted and clamped onto the heater hose makes the install match how the oem hose installs. removal and cleaning of the heater hose is easier.

you'll probably need to do cam caps, seals and cam chain tensioner gaskets in the near future if they weren't done recently. my plan is to do them with each timing belt job since that's when it's easiest to access everything and take care of it all with one big job every 75k miles.


----------



## redbullgotwings (Sep 29, 2011)

*UPDATE*:
so i replaced the coil pack, spark plugs, VCG, and cleaned the TB.
i no longer have a TB code and i was able to do TBA but its still has a code for a misfire. 
cylinders 1,2,3,5,6 are all 180-185 PSI and cyl. 4 is 20 PSI.
so what i am hoping is there is a bent valve in there from someone having the timing a little bit off. 
i talked to a mechanic and he said either head gasket, bent valves, or blown piston rings. 
i really hope it isnt piston rings. 
i will let you guys know what was wrong when i get it back from the shop.
i dont **** with head gaskets or bent valves i leave that to the real mechanics i learned my lesson on that with my first Audi.


----------

